# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal Báltico-Mar Blanco o "El canal del fin del mundo"

## Jonasino

> EL CANAL DEL BALTICO
> 
> El Canal Mar Blanco-Mar Báltico es un canal de navegación para barcos construído también bajo mandato de Stalin y abierto al tráfico el 2 de agosto de 1933.
> 
> Con una longitud de 227 km., la idea original era mover a través de él a la marina soviética con rapidez en caso de ser preciso. Trabajaron en su construcción cerca de 250.000 presos políticos, de los cuales murieron alrededor de 11.000 de ellos, un enorme coste humano que no sirvió finalmente para casi nada, ya que dada su poca profundidad (unos cuatro metros), no pueden navegar por sus aguas barcos de gran calado.
> 
> La longitud total del canal es 227 kilómetros, 48 de el cual son porciones artificiales. La dirección actual del canal se fija del lago Onega al mar blanco, y todas las muestras de la navegación se fijan según él.
> 
> Ruta del canal
> ...












Fuente: megaconstrucciones.net

----------

HUESITO (26-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Perdón por la traducción de mi último post. Por más que rezo a San Google para que mejore no me hace caso. Tendré que poner velas o regalar huevos como en las bodas

----------

